# First time jogger



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay so I'm trying to get fit as one of my new years resolution, so I thought I would give jogging a try. Now I'm a complete and utter novice, the closest I've come to exercise is sprinting towards the pub for last orders. However I'm determind to get fit and I found a technique on the internet which would be suitable for a lightweight like me. The majority of you are probably familiar with it. You start with a brisk walk for 4 mins, run for i min, walk for 4 mins and repeat until you reach 20 minutes. I have done this for the last 2 weeks each Monday and Wednesday after work. I now want to move up to the next stage of walking for 3 mins and then running for 2 mins. However my knees are bl***y killing me. Is this normal and I should carry on through the pain and it will lessen over time or do i need to rest up for a bit?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

As a bit of a podger, I also tried joggin and it didnt do my knees favours.

The best excercise I found, both for loosing weight and fitness was the cross trainers as their isnt any impact on the joints, and it had programs for long, slow endurance and also a 15 min high intensity session. I found once the iPod was on and the tunes going the time just flew!

If you have the budget and space for one I would recomend one (I would have on if I had the space and budget!)

Might be worth having a week at a gym with a decent one to see how you get on with it, maybe blag a go at fitness first for a weeks free trial.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for that Paul, alas I don't have the money or room for a cross trainer. Also I would prefer to avoid the gym as they are quite dear and I'm trying to save money at the minute. I generally run the local streets in my area where there is no street lighting so sometimes find myself stumbling in the dark. Not sure if thats a factor?


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I would advise that if your running on the road or the path to try and move on to a grassy verge and run. This should help a little with the amount of impact on your knees and joints. Well i do this as i suffer from shin splints and it defo helps me. 

If not consider taking a bike out?? Less / no impact on your knees and a very good way to lose weight.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol: Can I just point out that I'm not fat!!! Not that there's anything wrong with that. Anyway going on the grass sounds like a better idea and I have an old mountain bike I could dust off so I may give that a go. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I notice a big difference with impact on my knees between running on the pavement and running on grass, Trouble is you can only really use the grass during daylight and you need to watch out for dog poo!


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Good point, I may have to take a torch with me!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey up mate - my advice is to get your trainers checked out...if your using trainers with little or no cushioning it'll be your knees that take the brunt.....decent pair will make a massive difference, but they don't have to cost the earth...you just want something with a good rebound..

Also don't forget like you've said you've not done jogging/running before - expect for the muscles in your legs to take a bit of a hammering - even more so on pavement....

cross country would be better for you as a starter...but defo look into your footwear..


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I went to Advanced Performance for my trainers where they video you running and select trainers which correct any inbalance. Very impressive.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

It sound like FARTLEK you are doing usually, fast walk, jog, sprint. It's wicked for cardio training, really gets your body going.

As said try and run on grass or get knee supports.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

run/walk/run is a brilliant way to start running and dont be afraid to walk more.

HOWEVER knee pain is NOT something to ignore and if you keep going through it you could be in trouble longer term. There is a reason for it so you need to try and work out what it is. I had some bad knee trouble during running a few years ago and it took 12 months of NO running to make it go away, as I didnt stop soon enough....

I would suggest a couple of things:

1. try a 3rd session at the 4:1 ratio before moving up in time.

2. do you have proper running shoes? There's huge amounts being written about running barefoot etc these days, but generally its worth getting some proper running shoes fitted at a proper running shop. There are several key differences in running shoe design which suit different leg/foot motions that people use when running so you need a knowledgeable place to get them - NOT a JJB sports for example...

3. many people think a long stride is a good way to run, but it actually puts more stress on the joints, so make sure you run with fairly short strides and if necessary run a little faster eg more short strides per minute so you cover the same distance with more strides in the same time.

4. soft surfaces are better as said above. Concrete is THE worst, asphalt slightly better, but grass is much better as it has more cushioning. Its harder on the muscles though for the same reason. Try and stick to grass as much as possible.

5. make sure you increase each session or week by a max of 10% each week, and every 3rd or 4th week back off the amount you do by 30-40%. Eg run 40 mins week 1, a total of 44 mins max week 2, 49 mins max week 3 and back off to about 35 mins max in week 4. Your body works by adapting to the new stress, and it can only do so much. After a few weeks you must back off slightly and then start t build again, especially when starting, or you risk injury.

DONT try and push through the pain though if its bad. Some discomfort is to be expected as you are working joints in a way you havent before and it might take some time to adapt, but the old saying of "no pain no gain" does not apply to joint pain etc and if yo are doing things right you shouldnt have any more than mild muscle ache after exercise.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks very much Bigbikle, thats very helpful. The trainers I use are proper Reebok cross trainers but I may take a trip to one of those HeRun,SheRuns shops in bluewater as they do a proper assessment of your running style and which trainers would be more suitable. I have been running, or should I say jogging on the roads and pavements so that has probably been a big contributor to my knee pain. I will have to search out some grassy areas and try that. I may also take my old mountain bike out just to switch things up a bit. Hopefully I will be able to improve my stamina but at the minute I don't feel like I'm getting anywhere. Still as the old cliche goes 'Rome wasn't built in a day'. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

exactly pal - rome wasn't built in a day and you need to take it steady....what bigpikle has said is spot on...if it is more than muscle ache then get it checked out (sometimes can be hard to work out difference though)....not worth setting you back even further by having to take more time off to heal or worse still causing more damage

Cross trainers aren't always the best for tarmac running - they tend to have a harder sole - try the running shops you mentioned and I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction...I've been running for a little while now (no pro..ha ha) but started off with clima cools thinking they'd be fine - nooo they really did my knees in, switched and haven't looked back (sorry can't think of the nike that I chose)

Switching it up a bit with your bike is a good idea - but don't forget to give yourself plenty of rest - your body needs time to rebuild muscles torn and recover

good luck with it pal - it becomes addictive...


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I recently started getting into this running lark. I used to enjoy it down the gym a number of years ago and decided that being overweight is not the way to be.

Anyhow, I went to a specialist running shop where the stick you on a treadmill and video your "gait". upshot was that I needed more support for the arch of my foot. Spent nearly 1 hour in there and came out £££ lighter. I tried about 5 pairs on from Saucony, Brooks, Asics and settled on some Adidas which felt right.

Definitely get to one of these places. You might have to do some running in view of other people, so go 1st thing if you might feel embarrassed.

I am currently running around 18-20 miles per week which I am happy with.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks very much guys. I must admit my knees do feel rubbish at the minute so I may give this week a miss and get to the Pro shop at the weekend and sort myself some proper running shoes. It will be worth spending the extra money do do without the pain. 

If I can get up to 18-20 miles per week like you alipman I will be very pleased with myself


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

zimzimmer said:


> Thanks very much Bigbikle, thats very helpful. The trainers I use are proper Reebok cross trainers but I may take a trip to one of those HeRun,SheRuns shops in bluewater as they do a proper assessment of your running style and which trainers would be more suitable. I have been running, or should I say jogging on the roads and pavements so that has probably been a big contributor to my knee pain. I will have to search out some grassy areas and try that. I may also take my old mountain bike out just to switch things up a bit. Hopefully I will be able to improve my stamina but at the minute I don't feel like I'm getting anywhere. Still as the old cliche goes 'Rome wasn't built in a day'. Thanks for your advice.


Cross trainers are exactly what they say they are but they are no substitute for good running shoes. A good running shop should be able to analyse your gait to check for pronation, supination and supply a shoe for you. Pronation is excess rolling of the foot inwards and supination the opposite. Where do your normal shoes wear? If you wear your heels heavily you will be a heel striker and need good resistance to wear at that point. It is a good starting point to know.

As you are not heavy, you should be able to get away with a combination or slip lasted shoes. This is the construction of the shoes. If you need stability, a combination last is built on a support board at the rear and the front of the shoes is sewn together, to give stability and flexibility. A slip last is stitched the full length and is very flexible but without the support. Shoe construction may have changed over the last 10 years or so but I would imagine the same is still true.

Please buy a shoe that suits you. I always wanted Nike, but they have a very narrow toe box and don't fit me. I always favoured New Balance back in the day.

Biggest tip is buy in the afternoon as late as you can. Your feet swell up to a size larger during the day and this can be the biggest factor in comfort. Buying in the morning is a strict no no.

BTW I used to run 35-40 miles per week, if that helps you at all.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, that certainly tells me a lot. Thanks for that Tricky Red. I was going to buy my trainers in the morning, but I'll definitely go in the afternoon now. I get a lot of irritation on my ankle at the achillies tendon, but I think its just rubbing or a bad running style. Hopefully a trip to the pro shop should rectify this.

Congratulations on the 35-40 miles a week, somehow I don't think I'll be achieving those sort of figures!!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I *used* to run, should have given you a clue:lol:

I've not run now for 6 or 7 years, basically I was injured (runner's knee) and the mental barrier was trying to get back to what I could do before. I could never achieve what I wanted.

At my best I ran 10k in 40 mins and 10 miles in 1hr 30 ish. Once I had got through the injury, work had changed, I didn't have the time and my mile time was over 8 minutes. I couldn't run 3, never mind 10 miles.

I should have kept at it, but I am now looking to start cycling as I'm nearer 40 than 30 !

TBH reading back what I wrote might just have given me some inspiration to get off my **** and do it


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

lol. Well at least you can say you were once that athletic, I'm just a lazy turd thats never really achieved anything like that, and when I attempt it my knees pack up after a couple of weeks!!!!


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

not a fix to your situation but, i started taking glucosamine supplements to help with joint wear... can only do good when pounding the streets!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

JB052 said:


> I went to Advanced Performance for my trainers where they video you running and select trainers which correct any inbalance. Very impressive.


I'd second that. A specialist running shop will check your foot type; high, low or normal arches, and watch you run to see if you under- or over-pronate (your foot doesn't roll enough / too much), and if you're a forefoot or heel striker. They can then advise on shoes designed to work with your physique / running style. I used to do a little running a few years ago and getting the right shoes fixed my sore knees.

I've just bought Runner's World Complete Guide to Running, it's packed with good advice for all levels, am almost inspired to get back out there! :thumb:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't read the whol thread, but there's a webiste I use called fetcheveryone.com Post on their forums, and there's a resident doc who will give you advice. 

You could also start with some low impact stuff like cycling...no need to join a gym!

If you cycle, avoid the temptation the freewheel when you're tired...keep pushing.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Just to chip in....
I'm not that far off forty and I started road running a few months back. I've always had problems with stiff legs, tight hamstrings etc so I'm not exactly built for running. 
I built it up slow (walk, run) etc and I'm now upto to running about 8k two or threre times a week. I've got custom orthotics for my work shoes as I over pronate real bad but I've never been able to get on with them in my running shoes as they blister my feet quite badly when i run. The last month or so I was starting to suffer with bad shin pain (from the over pronation) and very painful achilles. I knew I needed a high stability running shoe and went and saw upandrunning in Manc. They did a gait analysis and got me the shoes I needed. 
All I can say is what a difference - far more comfortable, so much less pain and my running action feels far more relaxed.

There's a lot to be said for having the right equipment. :thumb:


----------

